# Necesito ayuda de unos ejemplos problematicos



## Mikel7 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hola a todos,
Llevo un curso de taller de creatividad, y necesito una ayuda: nos han dejado un trabajo donde debemos plantear un problema y solucionarlo de la manera mas facil:
Ejemplo, como harias para que los profesores sean mas dinámicos en las enseñanzas que dictan o imparten a sus alumnos.


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 1, 2012)

Mikel7 dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Llevo un curso de taller de creatividad, y necesito una ayuda: nos han dejado un trabajo donde debemos plantear un problema y solucionarlo de la manera mas facil:
> Ejemplo, como harias para que los profesores sean mas dinámicos en las enseñanzas que dictan o imparten a sus alumnos.


 Echaría a todos los alumnos menos a los dos o tres con ganas de estudiar.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 1, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Echaría a todos los alumnos menos a los dos o tres con ganas de estudiar.



Créeme por experiencia te digo que los alumnos que mas buenos salen son los que no prestan atención y lo que lo hacen buena leetra con frecuencia termina de trabajar en lo que estudiaron


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 1, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Créeme por experiencia te digo que los alumnos que mas buenos salen son los que no prestan atención y lo que lo hacen buena leetra con frecuencia termina de trabajar en lo que estudiaron


Claro que eso se dá. 
Pero... a veeeer...  De un curso de 40 alumnos: Como repartirías los porcentajes para cada uno de los 4 grupos? 

De todas formas, la pregunta era qué era mejor para el profesor


----------



## chclau (Jun 1, 2012)

Por cada mejora significativa de los promedios en la clase (los examenes los corrijen otros), bonificacion al profesor.

Pagarles buen sueldo.

Contratar una directora que pese menos de 70kg. (si son profesores) o un director (si son maestras) o... lo que sea necesario segun los gustos de los profesores/as/os/is/us.

Que el profesor no tenga silla en la clase, ni ninguna otra facilidad en la que pueda sentarse y dormirse.

Que los alumnos mas molestos tengan que dar clases especiales a los profesores. En ella, los profesores le podran tirar tizas, hacer todos mmmmmm, rimas obscenas con el nombre del alumno, reirse como tontos, etc. Repetir cuanto sea necesario hasta que el alumno molesto se tranquilice o se cambie de colegio.


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 1, 2012)

Sin bromas... Los profesores tendrían que adentrarse mas en su materia y enseñar con ejenplos tangibles y comprendibles para los alumnos. Pero eso los llevaría a estudiar a ellos... En fin, para mi, profesores eran los de antes. Ojo que yo soy de los de antes...(pero no profesor, fui alumno).


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 1, 2012)

No sera que te piden algo como http://www.thefuntheory.com/?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 2, 2012)

Si concuerdo *Eduardo*, 

*chclau* esto que dijiste tiene su cuota de humor como un gran valor: C_ontratar una directora que pese menos de 70kg. (si son profesores) o un director (si son maestras) o... lo que sea necesario segun los gustos de los profesores/as/os/is/us.

Que el profesor no tenga silla en la clase, ni ninguna otra facilidad en la que pueda sentarse y dormirse._

*aquileslor* no se si es tanto el tiempo y que tan didáctico sean por que mis 4 mas grande profesores/ras no tienen eso adjetivos menos el de economía como llegue a apreciar a ese sujeto loco y pensador, me llevaba unos años no mas (8 años) un tipazo de mundo... y el de fisica otro maestro y compinche de la vida 

cordiales soludos


----------



## chclau (Jun 2, 2012)

Muy lindos los videos divertidos... pero no nos olvidemos que los profesores trabajan todos los dias de lo mismo, enseniando a 40 monos que les tiran manies a ellos, en lugar de que sea al reves.

No hay excusa para el mal trabajo de muchos profesores... pero es un trabajo dificil. Encima, en estos tiempos que corren, casi no tienen herramientas para mantener el orden.

Yo tuve la suerte de ser maestro varios anios en una academia... pero era paga, para estudios de posgrado, y con pocos alumnos. Igual hay momentos en que la gente se duerme, o se aburre, o molesta. Parte de la culpa era mia... parte del tema. Hay temas que es muy dificil hacerlos "divertidos".

Pero aunque mis alumnos eran pocos y bastante mayorcitos, cuando alguno molestaba ya demasiado simplemente le decia que si ese dia no tenia ganas de estudiar, era libre de levantarse e irse cuando quisiera.
Otra cosa que yo no toleraba es que lleguen tarde porque si. Les decia que el que llegaba mas de 10 minutos tarde, se quedaba afuera y esperaba hasta el descanso para entrar. Y esas dos pequenias medidas mejoraron muchisimo el tema del orden en clase. Si fui buen maestro no lo se... algunos me dijeron que si.

Parte del problema es que muchos maestros (y padres!) de hoy tienen miedo a manejar la autoridad, siendo que es SU OBLIGACION hacerlo. Pero prefieren hacerse los amigotes de sus alumnos e hijos... Yo con mis alumnos jodia y contaba chistes subidos de tono... pero cuando empieza la clase, seriecitos y respeto a mi y a los otros alumnos. El que no lo comparte... se puede ir.

Claro que mi caso es facil porque estaba en una academia paga. El maestro de educacion publica, si le dice a sus monigotes de 16 anios que el que no le gusta que se vaya... se le van la mitad.


----------



## Mikel7 (Jun 2, 2012)

Gracias por su apoyo amigos....
Solo era un ejemplo...
Queria que me planteen nuevos problemas a solucionar, en pocas palabras innovar...


----------

